# Lewis pride axiom champ hunts (warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shooting, one shot one down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am beginning to think you could take squirrels with a tooth pick and a rubber band!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> I am beginning to think you could take squirrels with a tooth pick and a rubber band!!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I've been thinking of trying out a pfs just haven't decided whether I want to blow my fingers off or not lol


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What size/kind of rubber is that?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome shooting !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> What size/kind of rubber is that?


Spanish gum rubber from simpleshot size #7


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was a nice shot. To me that's the handiest little slingshot ever made. Don't think you need to go any smaller. Not the way you shoot that one. Enjoyed the video!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> That was a nice shot. To me that's the handiest little slingshot ever made. Don't think you need to go any smaller. Not the way you shoot that one. Enjoyed the video!


Cheers glad you enjoyed it


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

if hit the can im shooting at 10 yds im happy, dont see head shooting squirrels in my future lol. good shooting


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

sawtoothscream said:


> if hit the can im shooting at 10 yds im happy, dont see head shooting squirrels in my future lol. good shooting


You can do this to just takes time


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to think you could take squirrels with a tooth pick and a rubber band!!!!
> ...


A picklefork shooter is like ten tons of fun crammed in a five pound bag. 
Just watch some videos by Pfshooter on YouTube and climb the learning curve with ultra light bands and ammo like dry chick peas.

Dry beans n stuff like that may sting a little in case of a technique screw up but they won't mangle your slingshot or injure your hand.

I must say I'm a little envious of your awesome hunting skills and your seemingly endless supply of squirrels. Well done man, you must make one mean squirrel chilli by now.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

What is your favorite to use for squirrels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

gabeb said:


> What is your favorite to use for squirrels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ammo?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes ammo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

gabeb said:


> Yes ammo?
> 
> 10 mil lead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

